
RI0Z Commander Islands - alex19568
https://dxnews.com/ri0z/
======
alex19568
Team of Ham Radio operators will be active from Medny (Copper) Island,
Commander (Komandorski) Islands, IOTA AS - 039, in July - August 2017 as RI0Z.

